# How not to derail a train....



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

In responce to the post of the Army testing derailment techniques...hate to see a good train get busted up...

Here is a young lady who saves not one but two trains from certain doom! it is quite a fun story and great period train operations! Filmed in the Los Angeles area ca. 1915!


Being a Mainer from the bath area, I especially enjoyed seeing the Navy Destroyer pass the bridge...probably built right here!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, but she lost a perfectly good motorcycle!


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Denzel Washington had nothing on her. And she is much prettier. Not sure about that sound track. Neat video, but for a moment I thought maybe the bridge keeper would get the bridge down for the passenger train, and then part way up for the runaway and launch the runaway into the drink. Amazing how the injectors just happen to be open, and must have been a heck of a fire to not need restoking. 

Thanks for bringing that out. 

Tom


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great fun! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! The original "Unstoppable"


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

"must have been a heck of a fire to not need restoking. "

Remember the telegraph said she was an oil burner.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Even the same catching technique!

What fun.


----------

